# DownRiver Area MNG



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Well I am not so good at plannig anything but anyone interested in having a X-Mas Meet-n-greet in the DownRiver area???


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I plan on heading out to the one at Maranelli's but if there is a downriver one I would definetly go to that one as well.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

we had one at the Wheat and Rye off Merriman, a couple yrs back.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

If we can get some response, I will check around a few places, Southgate, Taylor area any suggestions or ideas on dates.....

I will try to post up a few locations tomorrow afternoon and see what everyone thinks?????


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

I would be interested if the schedule allows


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Hell.. if it is just the two of us.. I know a motel 6 with great rates


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Depends when it is. Let me know when and where and if I can make it I would show up. My holiday schedule gets hectic.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I am up for a meet and greet. 

Hmmm BW3's I think there is one in taylor and westland. I think there is a place called Logans Steak House in Allen Park by the new sportsman wharehouse, Mcnasty's in New Boston has a good steak dinner deal for 10 bucks. Bw 3's in monroe they have a nice big facility, Petes Garage in Monroe. Just some places to think about.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

FieldWalker said:


> Hell.. if it is just the two of us.. I know a motel 6 with great rates


:yikes::help::help::yikes:


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

sounds like fun if it at the right time of day.....count me in


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok how about this, Monday Dec. 17th 7pm-till close. Where Westland BW3's 6677 N Wayne rd Westland Mi. 

Who is interested in this. I can get there early and get a big table. I will just need to know who all can make it. Watch some Monday Night Football. Hang out and B/S. 

I have one rule you must wear a Camo Shirt. Don't care if it is Hunter Orange, Mossy Oak, Real Tree, Marsh Grass, Just has to be Camo. I know we all have at least one. It does not have to be all camo but needs camo in it. Or hunters orange on it. This way we all will know your from M-S.com


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Ok how about this, Monday Dec. 17th 7pm-till close. Where Westland BW3's 6677 N Wayne rd Westland Mi.
> 
> I have one rule you must wear a Camo Shirt. Don't care if it is Hunter Orange, Mossy Oak, Real Tree, Marsh Grass, Just has to be Camo. I know we all have at least one. It does not have to be all camo but needs camo in it. Or hunters orange on it. This way we all will know your from M-S.com


I should be able to make it.
Is Westland gonna be the most central place for everyone? I got no problem with it but was just wondering. But then again we might be able to pull some peeps from Livonia, Canton, Bellville etc.
I was thinking the same thing about the camo.:idea:


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

I think BigC just highjacked this meet-n-greet. Maybe he's got it bad for HG?


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

SwiftHntr.17 said:


> I think BigC just highjacked this meet-n-greet. Maybe he's got it bad for HG?


??????? Maybe he's just trying to take the lead & get something going.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

SwiftHntr.17 said:


> I think BigC just highjacked this meet-n-greet. Maybe he's got it bad for HG?


 
I ain't tryin to hi-jack nothing. This is Huntergirls Idea. I just threw out an Idea for everyone. I know the cities most live in. Looking at the map I do think that Westland is pretty in the area. I would have picked woodhaven but I do not know of any places in that area that would be a good place to meet up at. 

The floor is still open. So if you have any better ideas throw them out there. 

Ferg is right I am just trying to help get this thing going.

Sorry Huntergirl if I offended you by anyway with my suggestions.


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

It was only a joke fellas! Lighten' up a little will ya'. Where's the sense of humor? By the way BigC, you might want to log off, they're calling for you up in F-2. Hey CO, I need some soap...lol:lol:


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

B-Dubs sounds good to me and I could make that date/time. I will keep an eye on this thread to see if it is a for sure.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

BC....

Thank you for tossing some ideas out there..... I have not been able to get on here in a few days so as for you "hijacking" Not a big deal thank you !!! I just suggested the idea. Dec 17 and in Westland sounds like great ideas. 

So I say that it is a go!!!! Does 7:00 work ok for everyone??


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll put it on my calender.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok yall I will see you all on the 17th at 7pm at BW'3's. 

I will get there around 630pm so I can get a table for the group. 

So let us know if your coming for sure. So I can get the proper size table.


----------

